# how did you choose your username for the dis?



## fan of the TTA

question says it all. go for it


----------



## D&DDisney

Ahhh...just put 2 and 2 together.


----------



## fan of the TTA

D&DDisney said:


> Ahhh...just put 2 and 2 together.





don't understand...sorry


----------



## OlderMan

This is a User ID that I use on other message boards, so it was a no brainer.

It keeps things easier.


----------



## fan of the TTA

OlderMan said:


> This is a User ID that I use on other message boards, so it was a no brainer.
> 
> It keeps things easier.





and are you old?. lol!


----------



## pepperw23

Mine is after a dalmatian puppy I had (years ago) that passed away.  His name was Pepper.  The W is for my last name.  The 23 was random haha. I have also been known to use W7Scraps after my current doggie on other boards.


----------



## fan of the TTA

awww. sorry to hear about the dog, bet it was cute. mine is for sure. yeah, i use numbers sometimes, but most of the times it's things relating to what i am signing up for, so i can remember it


----------



## 1goofy1

I picked this one because my Favorite character is Goofy and I sometimes do act a little Goofy.


----------



## MagiKitty

This is a great question!  I see so many usernames and I'm just like "huh?".

My choice is rather dull and boring.  I wanted to use the word Magic and all my usernames have Kitty in them.  Pretty easy.


----------



## ThreeAngels

I wanted to come up with something clever and definitely Disney-ish, but I just couldn't do it quick enough when I signed up, so I use the name I use on other boards, ThreeAngels, and it's for my 3 wonderful children.


----------



## scjo68

How did I choose?

Not very well, I'm afraid!

My name is too boring. My initials- how original!

I wish I'd chosen something to reflect my favorite ride, like "Briar Patch Mom", or "Zippedy-do-girl".

But, I'd have to start my post count over.

Oh, well, your names are good!


----------



## CDSTapisRouge

Great thread...

Mine is for my love of Cirque Du Soleil, the traveling shows have a VIP tent that is called Tapis Rouge, so I choose CDSTapisRouge... Cirque Du Soleil Tapis Rouge.


----------



## Qiana

I just used my real name...its unique 

I use it whenever I can...


----------



## Nutsy

Quite easy actually... 

I'm an Aussie and wanted something that is Australian. Sooo I chose Nutsy.. see my avatar. She is a Koala in a childrens cartoon show called Blinky Bill


----------



## taysalyn

My mom has always called me Taysa since I was a baby. It's somewhat unique so that's where I came up with it. My middle name is Lynn.


----------



## mjy

Purely functional out of frustration. It seems that every name I tried to use was already taken.  So, by default, I went with my initials.


----------



## bradisgoofy

Because I am.


----------



## fan of the TTA

bradisgoofy said:


> Because I am.





you are what?


----------



## disneyfanforlife

Well i have been a disney fan my whole life and will be forever.


----------



## mollygirl13

Mollygirl was a Boston Terrier I had growing up. She was such a great dog! I was so sad to see her cross the Rainbow Bridge 2 years ago at the age of 12. So I chose her name to remind me of her everytime I log into the Dis.  
13 is my favorite number (DH and I were both born on the 13th)


----------



## fan of the TTA

13 is unlucky for some, just hope it brings luck to you then. i like my numbers too..fave number is 10, as i was born on the 30th of january. see if you can work it out....


----------



## Becx N Gav

I am Becx (Becky) and my other half is called Gavin! So I shortened it and put them together (means we can both use the ID and get the post count up). 
P.S. I love the number 13! Was born on the 13th Oct and it's always been lucky for me!


----------



## bradisgoofy

fan of the TTA said:


> you are what?


....let's see....the subject of this thread is "how did you choose your username for dis?"....and I posted "Because I am."....my username is bradisgoofy and in my signature line is "Brad is, with a bouncing icon of Goofy"....so ....


----------



## ACDSNY

Mine's not very original and matches my license plates...my initials AClovestruc)DSNY.


----------



## Creekermom

I chose my name which is something I use on 'other' boards.. I used to live in an area known to some as "THE CREEK" to some plus my oldest child went to the local High School thus CreekerMom.  I have used this name for a long time, after all it is easy to remember.


----------



## fan of the TTA

Creekermom said:


> I chose my name which is something I use on 'other' boards.. I used to live in an area known to some as "THE CREEK" to some plus my oldest child went to the local High School thus CreekerMom.  I have used this name for a long time, after all it is easy to remember.





and it has some kind of a ring to it, so easy to just say off the tip of your tonge


----------



## ArronandStarr

Not alot of time went in to my name... its my name Arron and my wifes name Starr (ArronandStarr)


----------



## DisneyLaura

I originally wanted mickeyspal but that was used, then mickeysgirl but that was used.  So I just went with Disney and my first name Laura.  Pretty boring I know but I couldn't think of anything that quick.


----------



## kimysbug

I own a VW beetle AKA Punch buggy
My license plate is Kimysbug so I use it on all boards easy to remember & I luv the Buggy.

Alot of people think it says kissmybug -kiss my bug 
Not kimysbug Kimys bug


----------



## Eeyore's Wife

I choose my name simply because I am married to the human embodiment of Eeyore.  My husband just doesn't get very excited about things, almost always sees the bad before he sees the good, and has a very dry wit.  Yet, he is also very sweet, empathetic, trustworthy, and loyal.  All in all he is my Eeyore, though I don't need to reatatch his tail regularly, but he regularly locks himself out of his car, which seems a very Eeyorish thing to do.

If I were a Disney character myself, it would be a cross between Mary Poppins and Donald Duck.  I love to sing, make work fun, and always have lots of kids around the house.  I have spent my adult life around kids as a teacher, foster parent, and mom.  Yet, I will be honest, when I blow my top, I turn into Donald.  I really act like a horses patoot.  I quack, sputter, and fume.  

I think my husband and I are a good match, we complement one another.  I get him out of the house, into the sunshine, and embrace the vitality of life.  He keeps me grounded, centered, and on track.  He is wonderful and I love him, and as such I love being called Eeyore's Wife.


----------



## fan of the TTA

Eeyore's Wife said:


> I choose my name simply because I am married to the human embodiment of Eeyore.  My husband just doesn't get very excited about things, almost always sees the bad before he sees the good, and has a very dry wit.  Yet, he is also very sweet, empathetic, trustworthy, and loyal.  All in all he is my Eeyore, though I don't need to reatatch his tail regularly, but he regularly locks himself out of his car, which seems a very Eeyorish thing to do.
> 
> If I were a Disney character myself, it would be a cross between Mary Poppins and Donald Duck.  I love to sing, make work fun, and always have lots of kids around the house.  I have spent my adult life around kids as a teacher, foster parent, and mom.  Yet, I will be honest, when I blow my top, I turn into Donald.  I really act like a horses patoot.  I quack, sputter, and fume.
> 
> I think my husband and I are a good match, we complement one another.  I get him out of the house, into the sunshine, and embrace the vitality of life.  He keeps me grounded, centered, and on track.  He is wonderful and I love him, and as such I love being called Eeyore's Wife.




 lol....if you say so. if i could be someone, it would be bouncy tigger. always been my fave


----------



## Camp Rd. Lady

Mine came from my favorite disney movie Lady and the Tramp and I live on Camp Road.


----------



## grumpyemt

i chose mine because  i am often grumpy also an emt


----------



## Lotto

Well, during the summer I had huge ambitions of winning the lotto. I always kept trying to figure out what numbers would come out using the different stats and statistics so that's basically how it worked out. I just started using it and continue to do so!


----------



## DisneyGuess

I chose mine while planning my Florida wedding.
We were married in FL and honeymooned at Disney.  
Guess was going to be (now is) my new last name.
Not very creative or originial, but that's where it came from!


----------



## I Love Pluto

I really, really LOVE Pluto!


----------



## kaylajr

well If I had to do it over I would pick something more exciting I think
but mine is simply my first name and my initials

Real Orginal


----------



## JenAusty

Mine is my first name and my fiance first name/nick name. His name is Austin but I call him Austy. I use it for other things as well.


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

Mine is pretty easy. I'm in Georgia and I like Sleeping Beauty.  

I like other characters too but for some reason this one just popped into my head the day I was signing up.


----------



## DL55

I chose DL for Disneyland. I grew up 2 hours from Disneyland.
I chose 55 for the year Disneyland and I appeared to the public.


----------



## scotlass

Im a scot and im a Lassie.easy.


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

Mine is pretty obvious. My son played soccer. 6 months after I signed up he quit but by then I already had tags that I didn't want to lose. Now I'd have to be  Havetonaghimtodohomeworkmom-Cheri (but i think that's too long  )


----------



## Used2bDodson

I picked mine because it used to be my cast name when I worked for Disney...man I miss that job


----------



## rotlex

Mine is one I have been using on the net for 10+ years.  It relates to the most wonderful dog our family ever owned.  A female Rotty who's name was Lex.  

She passed away a number of years ago, but she is still with us in memories.


----------



## Flametamr

Mine was chosen long ago due to work. I am a Professional Firefighter. I shortened the name because the longer version was taken already. I originally wanted Flametamer but settled with Flametamr.


----------



## LaurenMic

Mine is my first name, and part of my middle name, which is Michel. Seemed very fitting since it is sort of similar to Mickey


----------



## POLY1985

poly1985 -  I stayed at the Polynesian in 1985 on my honeymoon!


----------



## Pirates4me

I chose mine because I like.....ya know....it's obvious


----------



## glitterkittyy

My oldest daughter was working on an art project for school when my cat came and sat his big butt down on it.  When he walked away, he had glitter on his tuckus.  I decided glitterkittyy would make a better username than glitterbutt.


----------



## Deedee Star

I choose mine is because I lov it.


----------



## GRUMPY PIRATE

Whadda yer wanna know fer, ya landlubbin scallywag! ya!!

Ye be mighty nosy about ta doins 'O a Pirate, ye be A 'lookin fer me trasure?
All ye be findin is ta point 'O me favorite cutless!!


----------



## Kaler131

Mine is from my daughter's nickname when she was little (Kaler) and my beloved late grandparents address (131).


----------



## sallyjane

Ok so my real name is Julie ann. I choose this siggy name as a tribute to my mother who for some reason would affectionatly call me Sallyjane. I think because as a little girl I looked kind of like the Dick and Jane books sisters Sally and Jane. I used to hate it and say- Why didn't you just name me that if thats what you wanted to call me. My dad would call me sister sal and my brothers and sisters who rightfully thought I was a spoiled brat and a hag nicknamed me Hagatha the witch just to make me angry. I suppose I could have used any of the nicknames. I choose Sallyjane because my mother is deceased and everytime I see my siggy I think of her.


----------



## SnowWtch

I chose mine b/c it's a nickname I got in high school.  My senior year we did the musical Narnia and I was the white witch.  However, that somehow got changed to Snow Witch and I've used it ever since.  Since SnowWitch was taken I had to improvise and it turned into SnowWtch for the board.


----------



## FFXDSNADDICT

FFXDSNADDICT

Pretty simple really... however it took me about 2 days to finally think of one... 

FFX- The county I live in.... Fairfax Virginia
DSN- DISNEY
ADDICT- Cause Im very very addicted to anything disney!


----------



## LMO429

LMO: Cute litte story! My name is Lauren.. When I first started dating my fiance we went to the beach for a date and I had on a bikini, huge sunglasses, big hat and high heel shoes!  (I know!!! what was I thinking??...now I wear flip-flops  )  I was tripping all over the place and my fiance said to me: "Your kidding me right? You are dressed like JLO but you are more like ELMO!!!!"   

He started to call me that and still does to this day put we drop the E and just leave it at LMO the L for Lauren.

429 is just my birthday

Cute idea for a thread!


----------



## REC213

I actually made this name 15 years ago when I was a teenager and my friends were into "tagging" (graffiti). My friends had weird "tags" and I wanted mine simple, my initials to my name... 

Richard E. Calvache and my birthday Feb 13. I never "tagged" that name but when I got into the internet faze I started to use it as my handle. It wasn't until I was playing lazer tag in the city when an employee called me REC 2-13 as in the number 2 pause 13. I loved how it sounded and now I love that I'm known as it.


----------



## unknownname

I choose mine because it's pretty much my only s-n I use on other forums etc. 
When I first made it.. It's because I feel like such an unknown person no one takes the chance to know me. Lame I know.


----------



## Lovin' Lorne

I pretty much use it everywhere else, so why not here too. It makes things much easier to remember.


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

Well .... I love  Disney ........ and ......... (can you guess? - I knew you could!) ...... cruising!   

Great thread!


----------



## dreamin in pa

Pretty obvious but I'm from Pennsylvania and I spend my days dreamin of when I can get back to Disney.


----------



## B.B. Sots

Love the movie "Song of the South" and as it is not availible in the States, and probably never will be, it is my small form of protest.

*B*ring *B*ack *S*ong *o*f *t*he *S*outh

B.B. Sots


----------



## FLORIDA_GIRL

Born and raised in Florida and I'm a girl


----------



## withay

Well, my name is Lauryn and throughout my life my name has been spelled wrong.  So, I got in the habit of saying "Lauryn with a Y"..people began calling me that and then they shortened it to With a Y... there you go!


----------



## OU1247

I am on a Oklahoma Sooners Message Board.
HUGE Football fan as well as other OU  sports.
It is what I use there 

OU1247
means


----------



## nalalion224

Lion King is one of my favorite Disney movies, and I am the lioness in my house.


----------



## lindsmom

Kind of obvious, but my daughter's name is Lindsay.


----------



## hawkeyesparks

I'm sorry that G-14 Classified

I could tell you but then I'd have to kill you.


----------



## Candid

My first name is Candi and my last name starts with "D".  I have zero imagination when it comes to usernames, lol.


----------



## bebelle

I think it is obvious--I would love to "be belle"


----------



## sewer

Because that's where my mind is usually at!


----------



## PoppyGirl

glitterkittyy said:


> My oldest daughter was working on an art project for school when my cat came and sat his big butt down on it.  When he walked away, he had glitter on his tuckus.  I decided glitterkittyy would make a better username than glitterbutt.



Ok--THAT is hilarious!  I've seen your posts and wondered about your username.  We have several cats...I can just see it...


----------



## PoppyGirl

My username come from my best friend who likes to tell all her DF's what flower they are in God's garden and what jewel they are in God's crown and what their Narnian name would be, and so on.  She told me I'm  an Icelandic Poppy.  (I won't go into my Narnian name....although she did tell me that too).  And it makes me happy to think about it, so every time I log on to the DIS, I feel happy for 2 reasons...poppies and DISNEY!!


----------



## ntz4disney

Well mine is obvious too ... I am nuts for Disney!  I actually was trying for    ntz4mickey, which is another screen name I use but it was taken at that time ... so changed it to ntz4disney ... who on the DIS boards  isn't ntz4disney, right???


----------



## ntz4disney

Well mine is obvious too ... I am nuts for Disney!  I actually was trying for    ntz4mickey, which is another screen name I use but it was taken at that time ... so changed it to ntz4disney ... who on the DIS boards  isn't ntz4disney, right???


----------



## ntz4disney

Well mine is obvious too ... I am nuts for Disney!  I actually was trying for    ntz4mickey, which is another screen name I use but it was taken at that time ... so changed it to ntz4disney ... who on the DIS boards  isn't ntz4disney, right???


----------



## ortholablady

I work for an orthodontist as a lab technician.  I'm the one who makes those retainers your kids love to wear.  and remakes them when they get wrapped in the old napkin and thrown in the garbage


----------



## ntz4disney

Sorry about that guys, not sure why it posted twice ... some computer technicality I guess


----------



## CoachBagFanatic

I am crazy about Coach pocket books, shoes, clothes, etc. Can't get enough!! My mother said that I was crazy but my little Temari girl has a Coach leash and collar. Have to wait to get Cody his as he is still a puppy.


----------



## 2princesscuties

I have 2dd's who both love the princesses and I just loved the Disney cuties line from a few years ago.


----------



## Goofyz3girls

I came up with mine because we all love goofy and I just added the 3 most important girls in my life......wife and 2 little ones.


----------



## mickeymorse

Mines easy. The one and only plus my last name. Only one letter different.


----------



## Finally08

Mine is because after years of trying to coordinate a trip to WDW for my family, we are FINALLY going in 2008!


----------



## Unseen-Unheard

mine is from other online boards i've been on, it started with a paintball forum i was a member of. whenever i use to play, i always thought that i was a stealthy player(unseenunheard).
Paul


----------



## Tinkerbell Teen

I love Tinkerbell...

and I'm a teen. 

Easy-Peasy.


----------



## trekkie2

Use mine other spots, I really love all things Star Trek , on a site I wanted trekkie, however it was taken so I got trekkie2 and in also.


----------



## postalcop

well,  i am a letter carrier. & dh is a police officer.


----------



## mom2cinderella

When I registered, dd#1 was crazy for Cinderella.  And I'm not very creative!

I'd like to change it but I guess we can't do that here?

 Michele


----------



## druidcat

I've used druidcat almost as long as I've been online (12ish years).  It's after my beloved first baby.  She was the best kitty ever.


----------



## mickeystoontown

I chose my name as a seller on e-bay and then started using it for every other website I visit.  

Mickeystoontown is where you find lots of characters so that "land" is one of our favorites.


----------



## jazzmine

My nickname (since high school) has been Jasmine, people think that I look like Jasmine.  Hey, I'm not complaining!    So it's usually in a screenname with the correct spelling or with this spelling (I assumed that Jasmine had been taken on here, although I didn't try!).


----------



## Melindarella

Actually, a friend of mine began calling me "Melindarella" a couple of years ago because of "my obsession" with Disney


----------



## Plutos.Girl

I somewhat unoriginally based mine on my favourite character!


----------



## baloo's girl

My dh's nickname while in the Navy was Baloo. And I'm his girl!


----------



## ransom

Been using the name for a long time, from when I originally went online back in 1990.

It's from the C.S. Lewis space trilogy -- "Out of the Silent Planet," "Parelandra," and "That Hideous Strength" are the titles in it.  The main character's name is Ransom.  I admire the character, and I've long enjoyed C.S. Lewis's works.

(Unfortunately, that silly Mel Gibson movie came along much later and ruined the name for a time!)


----------



## toocherie

Mine derived as follows:  I took French in high school and college and Cherie is the "French" version of my name.  so I wanted to use Cherie on a site, but it was taken.  so then I tried Cherie2 and CherieTwo and at the time those were taken too.  So then I tried CherieToo and that didn't work and I just flipped it around and became "Toocherie"


----------



## lynninpa

I did have a different user name when I first signed up.  However, when planning our "Fortune Cookie Surprise Trip to Disney,"  I needed to come up with a "fake" username.  We did not want our grown kids who visited the DisBoards to find out about the surprise trip we were planning for everyone!  Hence, I became Lynn in Pa-when I am really Amy in RI.


----------



## Suzimom

I have always hated when people who don't know me well assume that I am ok with being called Sue or Susie or Suzanne when I really just want to be Susan.   

HOWEVER...my dad, my sister, my 2 BFFs, and DH are allowed to call me Suzi or Suz or SuSu anytime they like, & then it feels special to me.

So Suzi for the fun and silly side of me that I share with my most special people  and mom for the other part of me who adores DS!!!!!


----------



## MAGGIED

my daughter's name is Maggie and see loves Disney as much as I do.... and our last name begins with D.... hence MaggieD


----------



## PKWallaby

My comes from a nickname as well.  My first name is Paula.  My uncle used to call me Paula-Walla, as in Walla-Walla, WA.  Somehow over the years, Paula-Walla evolved into Paula Wallaby.  That is too long, thus my first 2 initials, PK, plus Wallaby equals PKWallaby!!


----------



## imprimouse

Imprimis= in the first place

Disney is the #1 place to go for vacation


----------



## binky503

We used to call my oldest daughter binky when she was baby and 503 is that Month May and day 3 she was born.  binky503


----------



## SplashMtnCrew

Of course it had to have a Disney theme to it...
Splash Mountain is the family's favorite ride....
DH always refers to us as 'the crew'
So it just came to me, of course I had to get the family's approval first


----------



## _queenie_

My DD13 wanted me to use it. When she was a newborn and we were in the grocery store this older lady came up to me and said "What a little queen!". Ever since, the nickname queenie  stuck. She thought it would be appropriate to use since this board is for Disney.


----------



## princesskimbers

Being the youngest of three children and the only girl in the family, I do feel like a princess!  So, it just fit and my best friend called me Kimbers for a while and I liked that though I just go by Kim.


----------



## DCSxTwo

DCSxTwo=  My oldest son died at birth and his initials are DCS, when my second son was born I wanted him to have the same initals in memory of my first son.  x is for times, and the two is for the two boys.  I use it as all my usernames with one exception and that is because I joined it before my second son was born.  I use it as a tribute to both my boys.


----------



## 'OhanaMama

This is a very interesting thread. I read all of them. Some people are very creative. 

Mine, not so much:

'Ohana = family in Hawaiian (which I am, well 1/4 of me, anyway)
Mama = mother (which I am)

But, I have yet to stay at the Polynesian.  Someday.....


----------



## TinkerBell DVC

TinkerBell is my favorite character and i am a DVC member since 99


----------



## HopperFan

1 ~ had to be Disney oriented
2 ~ I LOVE villians
3 ~ I didn't want a common villian
4 ~ I loved Bug's life and all the things they used to create their small world (I love Borrowers, Stuart Little etc)
5 ~ Love Hopper's attitude
6 ~ Love Kevin Spacey, who was Hopper's voice


----------



## chinadoll03

A friend keeps a Live Journal and has nicknames for all her friends. To protect the innocent.   So I am Chinadoll in her blog, and I really like it. (I have dark hair, pale skin and blue eyes---very Snow White.) And '03 is when I got married.


----------



## magsnden

mine is my kids names (maggie and dennis).
but some think it means where my daugher is when i'm dis-ing. 
mags in the den!!!   i still laugh about that!


----------



## JenAusty

My dis name is my first name "Jen" short for Jennifer and my fiance name Austin written as his nick name that I call him: - "Austy"  "JenAusty"


----------



## mommytomy3

mine's boring... when I first found the DIS, I signed up right away, not realizing that I should have made up disneyish name .. so, at that time, I had 3 kids, so I chose mommy to my 3     bad thing about that was about a year or so later, #4 was born, and I cant change it now!


----------



## iluvwesties

See my signature  

My dog "MacKenzie" is a mischevious West Highland White Terrier (aka known as a Westie)

iluvwesties (aka Carol)


----------



## Donald's Shrink

I'm a therapist and thought out of all the Fab 5 characters Donald probably needs therapy the most.

Donald also happens to be my favorite since I was a kid!


----------



## chocovrdmicears

mine..simple...favorite Disney treat!


----------



## PirateSusan

Next to the Haunted Mansion, I love Pirates of the Caribbean.  My ringtone is the theme song.


Suzimom, I hear you. . . my name is Susan not Sue!


----------



## summersalt

My DD's name is Summer. Since we live at the beach, the water is salty. Hence the name Summersalt


----------



## summersalt

chocovrdmicears said:


> mine..simple...favorite Disney treat!



It's my favorite Disney treat too!  Love your name.


----------



## swwake

Long story.

Back in '97 I wanted to participate in an online public chat with my favorite pro wakeboarder.  I had to register very quickly for ICQ (remember that?) or was it IRC? Same difference.  Anyway, just used the first thing that came to mind.

Wakeboarding was, at that point, a big part of my life.  So I chose my initials and "wake".  It somehow stuck, and I use it on all online registrations now.  Easy to remember, and NEVER taken!


----------



## Allybaster

Mine has a funny story...

A former boyfriend of mine said that if I were a Bond Girl my name would be Ally Baster because I am so pale.  The boyfriend may be long gone, but the name stuck!


----------



## If U Had Wings

Mines easy.  It was my favorite ride when I was a kid.  Never a line and nice and well air-conditioned on our July trips!


----------



## ovrmihed

I was not creative in thinking of usernames. A friend of mine suggested it years ago. Perhaps she was trying to make a statement about me?


----------



## maple girl

I was looking for something that had a Canadian feel to it.  I tried several names and had no luck until I came across maple, then wamted something to indicate my gender, hense, maple girl was born. The Canadian flag has a maple leaf on it and well, I am a girl.


----------



## wendy darling

i was debating between peter pan or wendy darling (my 2 fav characters)...wendy won. LOL


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

I love Timon & Pumbaa.  Let's just say that Pumbaa and I are similar creatures, especially after eating beans or Krystal's hamburgers.


----------



## disneyphanatic1911

my name speaks 4 itself. 1911 is the year my fraternity was founded.


----------



## Sooze

My name is Susie (really, it's Susan, but unlike some.. I hate being called Susan!!)  Anyway... I've been called "Sooze" since college (named by my roommate Julie, who was "Jules").

I use this name on all of my online stuff... so I continue to do so here!


----------



## 5 for WDW

We are a family of 5 who loves to travel to WDW.


----------



## Luv Bunnies

I love bunnies!  I've been nuts about them since I was 10 years old.  I have two beautiful bunnies at home, including the black & white guy in the picture.


----------



## MomtoGoofyandBelle

Mine was hard to come up with at first because all the names that I wanted were already in use.  So I asked my two daughters who was their favorite character and I took the two they picked and we came up with the name.:


----------



## BigMama

MY FAMILY SAYS I'LL ALWAYS BE THE "BIG MAMA" AROUND HERE!!


----------



## PiratePoint

Pirates of the Caribbean is my favorite Dicney ride and I live on Pirate Point Court.


----------



## Quicklabs

I have two Labrador Retrievers who are outstanding agility dogs.


----------



## Disneytwinz

I have a set of fraternal twins and a set of identical twins and we all love Disney.


----------



## What are we doing?

I signed up right after we booked out first WDW vacation.  I was feeling in way over my head.


----------



## chocovrdmicears

summersalt said:


> It's my favorite Disney treat too!  Love your name.



Thank you!


----------



## dsquarednz

Love this thread!

My hubby and I both have names that start with the letter "D".  Soon after we started dating, we just decided to go by the nickname "dsquared" since it was shorter than saying both our names.  At the same time, my brother and his wife decided it was an easier nickname too,because all of our xmas gifts that year were to "dsquared"!

The "NZ" is for New Zealand, where we moved in 2006.


----------



## Sooze

dsquarednz said:


> Love this thread!
> 
> My hubby and I both have names that start with the letter "D".  Soon after we started dating, we just decided to go by the nickname "dsquared" since it was shorter than saying both our names.  At the same time, my brother and his wife decided it was an easier nickname too,because all of our xmas gifts that year were to "dsquared"!
> 
> The "NZ" is for New Zealand, where we moved in 2006.



Holy cow! You live in New Zealand?!  That is so cool.  And I thought a flight from Indianapolis to Orlando was too long... pssshhh....


----------



## dsquarednz

Sooze said:


> Holy cow! You live in New Zealand?!  That is so cool.  And I thought a flight from Indianapolis to Orlando was too long... pssshhh....



hehe...yeah.    This will be our first time making the trip to WDW from here!  A short 1 hour flight from Wellington to Auckland, then at least an 11 hour flight from Auckland to LA, and then we need to cross the country to Orlando.  Whew!   

We dream of splitting our time between WDW and NZ when we retire (at least 20 years from now, but gotta plan!!)


----------



## iluvwesties

dsquarednz said:


> Love this thread!
> 
> My hubby and I both have names that start with the letter "D".  Soon after we started dating, we just decided to go by the nickname "dsquared" since it was shorter than saying both our names.  At the same time, my brother and his wife decided it was an easier nickname too,because all of our xmas gifts that year were to "dsquared"!
> 
> The "NZ" is for New Zealand, where we moved in 2006.



Welcome to the Disboards 

P.S. I have been to NZ and loved the country  

(My NZ family lives on the South Island in Dunedin)

iluvwesties (aka Carol)


----------



## dsquarednz

iluvwesties said:


> Welcome to the Disboards
> 
> P.S. I have been to NZ and loved the country
> 
> (My NZ family lives on the South Island in Dunedin)
> 
> iluvwesties (aka Carol)



Thanks!  

It's a gorgeous place...we love it here as much (if not more!) than we love disney!

I hear Dunedin is very very cold, but everyone who has ever gone to school there has a soft spot for it.


----------



## Suzibrat

*Well, my first name is "Suzi" but I've been called "Brat" ever since I can remember. Don't know why *


----------



## Wit

Wit is just a nickname I have always had! It easily translated into my internet "handle" over 13 years ago.


----------



## prekteacher

mine is what I do for a living  and I love it.


----------



## 2moms

Hi everyone.  I chose my name because me + my DP(artner) have 2 DD's together...Thus making us 2Moms....


----------



## Arcturus1020

Arcturus is one of my favorite stars in the heavens, and 1020 is my TK number in the 501st Legion. You may have seen us marching in the Star Wars Weekends parades over the past few years.


----------



## collcass

It's the 1st four letters of my first and last name


----------



## snowbell

My name is after Snow White and Belle from Beauty and the Beast.  It has been my name forever!!!  (i know.. I forget the e in bell...lol)


----------



## bridgerunner

I do most of my running on a bridge crossing Tampa bay, which connects two counties, Pinellas and Hillsborough.   This is the bridge that I often see dolphins frolicking in the bay


----------



## jjk

mine is the first letters of my childrens names,I needed something i wouldnt forget as my memory is terrible


----------



## MAKHayes-DisneyDiva

I was checking a bunch of WDW guide books out of the library and my friend said "Well aren't you just the Disney Diva."  Later that day I was registering on the Dis boards and I sort of panicked when I had to come up with a screen name.  It was all I could think of.  Now I kind of hate it, but I don't think there is a way to change it.


----------



## RumblyInMyTumbly

Pooh has been one of my favorite Disney characters since I was a baby (I still have the musical winnie-the-pooh toy that hung in my crib).
And.. I have a sensitive tummy.. soo... yup.


----------



## stellablue

Good question!

Well, Stellablue is my favorite Grateful Dead song 
and also the name of my cat


----------



## xpor2geechica69x

Is there any way to change your user name? I dont want the one I have anymore I want to change it to something Disney without changing the e-mail address. Thanks!


----------



## fan of the TTA

xpor2geechica69x said:


> Is there any way to change your user name? I dont want the one I have anymore I want to change it to something Disney without changing the e-mail address. Thanks!





as far as changing usernames go, i think if you don't like the username, you have to get a new acount. i'm not sure if the tech team will be able to do it for you...and i know there is no way to do it from your user CP


----------



## xpor2geechica69x

fan of the TTA said:


> as far as changing usernames go, i think if you don't like the username, you have to get a new acount. i'm not sure if the tech team will be able to do it for you...and i know there is no way to do it from your user CP



Thanks! Maybe I can write to one of the staff and ask them to change it for me if not then maybe I'll just create another account.  Thank you for the input!  Have a magical day!


----------



## jdvm

my initials.   I've used them since high school.
John


----------



## fostermomatl

my last name is Foster and I'm a mom. I would have just stopped there but there was already a fostermom so I added my hometown and got fostermomatl.


----------



## swimmingneno

I have been using this username for everything.. so why not use it here


----------



## Meme3

Mine is pretty obvious too. I have 3 beautilful grandchildren, and I didn't want to be called Nana, or Grandma. My mother was Mema to her grandchildren, and I liked that and I wanted the grandkids to call me that too, but they have always called me, Meme. So, hence, I am Meme3.


----------



## stuffedw/fluff

Pooh is my favorite character and he's stuffed with fluff. I also happen to be a little "fluffy" myself.


----------



## FHS_chick_2005

I like this thread..

i chose mine because my senior year my family moved adn we finally got internet again and my dad called me at work and asked me what I wanted my email adress ot be and my screenname for AIM and junk and I told  him to make something up..

so he came up with FHSbabygirl2005 for my AIM and i stopped him before he did the email and said instead of babygirl why not do chick..

basically my dad being a proud daddy of his senior came up with the FHS for the school I attended (Fairfield High School) and chick because im female and 2005 is the year I graduated.. i use it on almost everything..its easy to remember..


----------



## ChristaDeVil

Well, for my name (Christa) and my favorite Disney character (Cruella). I do love the Villains.


----------



## Pikester

"Pike" was my maiden name which I was called through high school and the "ster" was added during that time when Saturday Night Live had that skit where the "annoying office guy" would add all these weird endings to his words like "the Richman" and "the Richarooner" is making copies.


----------



## SatninDis

delete


----------



## fan of the TTA

swimmingneno said:


> I have been using this username for everything.. so why not use it here





yeah....but why that name?


----------



## DisneyDreamnDeb

My name is Deb and I'm always dreaming about disney(asleep or awake) I just can't help it!!!


----------



## magsnden

fan of the TTA said:


> yeah....but why that name?


 

that's so funny, i was thinking the same thing...but what does it mean??


----------



## wdwscout

I chose my user name because I am a Boy Scout Leader and have run 2 trips to WDW with our Troop in the past. The first one was in 2001 with 35 people, and the most recent was in 2007 with 50 people.
We tent camped in Fort Wilderness and participated in YES (youth educational series) programs and worked on merit badges throughout all of the parks over the course of 9 days.

It was fabulous both times. And everyone in my troop calls me the Disney Lady or Minnie Mouse!


----------



## leanan

I used one of my World Of Warcraft Toon's names cause I am oh so original. The first time I picked it for the toon I got it off of a bottle of perfume from Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab.


----------



## tadamom

When my son was almost a year old, he started watching The Lion King and became instantly attached.  He would sit through the whole movie and just watch it in amazement.  One day, he kept asking for "tada" and for the life of me and everyone else, we couldn't figure out what he wanted.  He would just cry and say "un tada" (translation I want tada).  A few weeks/month later, my DH and I were watching Toy Story with him.  The scene where Buzz & Woody are in the car with Andy & his family the car stereo is playing "Hakuna Matada" from The Lion King" and my son just flipped out and started saying "tada, tada, tada".  The lightbulb came on that he had picked up that from the movie.  We got the other movie box out to show him and he just started saying "tada" over and over and hugging the movie.  Forever he called it that and he even called Simba that as well.  It was super cute.  

So for everything, I use tadamom to remind me of the early love that he had for his 1st Disney movie!

sorry that was sooo long!


----------



## Uncleromulus

Mine's a combination of Walt Disney and the old TV show "Family Ties". Was an episode on the show where Alex was trying to tutor Mallory for an upcoming High School Quiz Bowl. 
He asks her: "Rome was founded by Romulus and--??". 
She answers "Uncle Rhemus?"
And that's how Uncleromulus came to be!


----------



## TCKK

Just the first initial of each one of us in the family.


----------



## ChristaDeVil

Uncleromulus said:


> Mine's a combination of Walt Disney and the old TV show "Family Ties". Was an episode on the show where Alex was trying to tutor Mallory for an upcoming High School Quiz Bowl.
> He asks her: "Rome was founded by Romulus and--??".
> She answers "Uncle Rhemus?"
> And that's how Uncleromulus came to be!



I remember that episode!


----------



## Omma

All three of our kiddos were adopted from S. Korea.  And in Korea you say mommy "Omma".  And that's what our kids call me.  Love it.


----------



## dsquarednz

tadamom said:


> When my son was almost a year old, he started watching The Lion King and became instantly attached.  He would sit through the whole movie and just watch it in amazement.  One day, he kept asking for "tada" and for the life of me and everyone else, we couldn't figure out what he wanted.  He would just cry and say "un tada" (translation I want tada).  A few weeks/month later, my DH and I were watching Toy Story with him.  The scene where Buzz & Woody are in the car with Andy & his family the car stereo is playing "Hakuna Matada" from The Lion King" and my son just flipped out and started saying "tada, tada, tada".  The lightbulb came on that he had picked up that from the movie.  We got the other movie box out to show him and he just started saying "tada" over and over and hugging the movie.  Forever he called it that and he even called Simba that as well.  It was super cute.
> 
> So for everything, I use tadamom to remind me of the early love that he had for his 1st Disney movie!
> 
> sorry that was sooo long!



What a cute story!! I love it!


----------



## fan of the TTA

dsquarednz said:


> What a cute story!! I love it!





aww.....cuuute!


----------



## magsnden

Uncleromulus said:


> Mine's a combination of Walt Disney and the old TV show "Family Ties". Was an episode on the show where Alex was trying to tutor Mallory for an upcoming High School Quiz Bowl.
> He asks her: "Rome was founded by Romulus and--??".
> She answers "Uncle Rhemus?"
> And that's how Uncleromulus came to be!


 
LOVE that show.  we always quote that episode too.  
alex: what does SCUBA stand for?
mallory :  self .... contained..... underwater.......breathing......apparatus

reapeat a few times with alex

alex: and who invented it?

mallory:  magellan!!!!!




tadamom said:


> When my son was almost a year old, he started watching The Lion King and became instantly attached. He would sit through the whole movie and just watch it in amazement. One day, he kept asking for "tada" and for the life of me and everyone else, we couldn't figure out what he wanted. He would just cry and say "un tada" (translation I want tada). A few weeks/month later, my DH and I were watching Toy Story with him. The scene where Buzz & Woody are in the car with Andy & his family the car stereo is playing "Hakuna Matada" from The Lion King" and my son just flipped out and started saying "tada, tada, tada". The lightbulb came on that he had picked up that from the movie. We got the other movie box out to show him and he just started saying "tada" over and over and hugging the movie. Forever he called it that and he even called Simba that as well. It was super cute.
> 
> So for everything, I use tadamom to remind me of the early love that he had for his 1st Disney movie!
> 
> sorry that was sooo long!


 
oh how cute!  i feel so bad when that happens.  they're obviously telling you SOMETHING, who knows what it is, right?!  my son is not quite 2 and he does it all the time.   they look right into your eyes and say blah blahdeblah blah!!  

but soooo cute - tada tada tada!

this thread is great!


----------



## tadamom

dsquarednz said:


> What a cute story!! I love it!





fan of the TTA said:


> aww.....cuuute!





magsnden said:


> oh how cute!  i feel so bad when that happens.  they're obviously telling you SOMETHING, who knows what it is, right?!  my son is not quite 2 and he does it all the time.   they look right into your eyes and say blah blahdeblah blah!!
> 
> but soooo cute - tada tada tada!
> 
> this thread is great!



Thanks everybody!  I think it is a super cute story too!


----------



## letthewookiewin

Mine is part of one of my favorite movie quotes from Star Wars : 

[R2-D2 and Chewbacca are playing the holographic game aboard the Millennium Falcon] 
Chewbacca: Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrgh 
C-3PO: He made a fair move. Screaming about it can't help you. 
Han Solo: Let him have it. It's not wise to upset a Wookie. 
C-3PO: But sir, nobody worries about upsetting a droid. 
Han Solo: That's 'cause droids don't pull people's arms out of their sockets when they lose. Wookies are known to do that. 
Chewbacca: Grrf. 
C-3PO: I see your point, sir. I suggest a new strategy, R2: let the Wookie win. 





leanan said:


> I used one of my World Of Warcraft Toon's names cause I am oh so original. The first time I picked it for the toon I got it off of a bottle of perfume from Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab.


If you don't mind me asking... Which realm do you play on?  I have a lvl 70 Gnome Warrior on Kirin Tor, and my DH has a lvl 70 hunter.


----------



## Time Traveler

Its the same as my Yahoo! Answers account that I use to help in the Orlando Section 
The name is based off a certain internet joke.


----------



## ticats2008

Hamilton tigerCats fan forever 2008 cant be any worse than 2007.


----------



## fan of the TTA

ticats2008 said:


> Hamilton tigerCats fan forever 2008 cant be any worse than 2007.





nothing about tickets then. lol


----------



## TangaroaTiki

There used to be a restaurant at the Polynesian called the Tangaroa Terrace and they had the best breakfast!!  Anyway my favorite tiki on the property was outside the Tangaroa Terrace - TangaroaTiki


----------



## Disney Padawan

What a good idea for a thread.  

The first part, well, you already know what the first part means. 

The second part, "Padawan" is from the Star Wars movies. A Padawan is someone who is training and learning to be a Jedi.  

I based my entire name on the fact that I really don't know everything I want to know about Disney, yet. So in essence, I'm always learning something knew. I never quite learn everything I really want to know, unless I become an Imagineer. 

To me, that's when you truly become a Jedi. A Disney Jedi that is.


----------



## RumblyInMyTumbly

Ha ha I was gonna call myself "StuffnFluff"


----------



## colonialtinker

Favorite history time period Colonial and tinker is my favorite.
Put the 2 together.


----------



## WDW-DJ

Well, I'm pretty sure everyone knows what WDW is.  As for DJ it just happens to be mine and my girlfriends initials....Dwain & Juanita.


----------



## DisDancerina

*Dis*(Disney)
*Dancer* (Well, duh, dancer)
*ina* (Baller*ina*)


----------



## DisneyWalkerGirl

When I took up power walking a few years ago with the goal of being able to do the Disney Marathon I got a sticker for my car the had a cute stick figure girl that said WalkerGirl.  Adding Disney to that seemed perfect.


----------



## runwad

Ya mine is totally stupid like others tried to put in different names and they were taken. Got tired after the 20th time and came up with Runwad. Cause I have 3 kids active in sports and I'm always running around the town we live in. Stupid I know my husband always teases me when he see's it because it reminds him of dipwad and dumbwad.


----------



## magsnden

runwad said:


> Ya mine is totally stupid like others tried to put in different names and they were taken. Got tired after the 20th time and came up with Runwad. Cause I have 3 kids active in sports and I'm always running around the town we live in. Stupid I know my husband always teases me when he see's it because it reminds him of dipwad and dumbwad.


 

i get the run part, is wad the name of your town?!


----------



## cousinbb

Well my nickname is B.B. and have over 42 cousins.


----------



## runwad

magsnden said:


> i get the run part, is wad the name of your town?!



Part of the name


----------



## magsnden

runwad said:


> Part of the name


 

thanks runwad!  it does make me laugh to write it though!


----------



## AnotherCDNDad

my name AnotherCDNDad since that is what I am I guess! I figured, there are quite a few other Canadians on here, that might be going around the time we are, and hence be researching similar things and have some answers that affect that time slot. Can't be more specific than that I guess.
AnotherCDNDad


----------



## RNtheRN

A few initials and I'm in nursing school. Seemed to make sense at 4 am.


----------



## foolishmortal

guess 1 of my fav rides?? lol

I was so surprised when it said name was available!


----------



## nyyankeegirl

Well, I'm originally from New York, and DH & I are huge Yankee fans, and I'm a girl!  So I've been using this for years!!


----------



## ekmom

It's the first initials of my 2 kids!


----------



## ldadar

my initials  and my husband's


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Didnt take much imagination on my part....got married at Disney (Poly) in 2003...


----------



## starrzone

There was this song I like by Stars On 54 called "If you could read my mind". Problem was, I thought the group's name was Starrzone 54...the rest is history! It's unique, and I use it a lot on the Net.


----------



## mmmagic7754

mickey mouse magic and my birthday


----------



## DLBDS

DLB....my initials 

DS....Demon Slayer....HUGE Buffy the Vampire Slayer fan

My very first email address was DLBDemonSlayer@******


----------



## PiratesRock

I wanted "Tiggerlicious" but it said that was already taken.  I love Capt Jack and family legend has it that I'm decended from pirates. (My own research doesn't support it, though. But fun to think I could be!)


----------



## karmalicousss

i used the name of my pet and licousss


----------



## fireman1

My calling in life.   .


----------



## dvcmike

DVC member since the year it opened. e-mail addy since.


----------



## imadisneynut

i think mine says it all


----------



## MCI2MCO

I am an air traffic controller and MCI is the airport code for Kansas City, MCO is obviously Orlando.


----------



## NZMUM

Mine is easy. I'm from New Zealand and a mother so
NZ = New Zealand
Mum (how we spell mom)


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

Because I never have enough Disney!


----------



## momto28weeker+1

My daughter was born at 28 weeks gestation.  She was born 12 weeks early.  Only two pounds and 14 inches long.  She is a fighter.  The +1 is for my son, also a preemie(barely), but only by 3 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Promomx2

Promom is on my license plate.  Had it for years.  i say it's my business card.  Yep, I'm a professional Mom, terrible hours, vacation is overtime for me, no holidays off, but benefits are pretty good.


----------



## SomethingElse

My husband took over my original name.  When I complained, he said "It's mine now.  You'll have to be something else."


----------



## Steakgoddess

It's my ID just about everywhere. I love steak.


----------



## tigger2&pooh

Mine is I have always had the nickname tigger since high school and I have always used tigger as any username Then I met DF and I added to it,  I call DF pooh.  So I came up with tigger2&pooh.


----------



## erisgirl44

Eris is the goddess of mischief   and the number are random


----------



## Shir Kahn

DW and I have been to DLR twice now and both times we've stopped by the Beast's Library to do the quiz that lets you know who you are most like.  Apparently I'm most like Shir Kahn, but I'm really not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing!


----------



## Grumpy'sWife4Ever

I already had this in another post, but I'll share it here as well....

It wasn't hard to pick a screen name - when we took our first fam trip to DL in July of 2006, my DH was all grumbly and grouchy and GRUMPY before we went - he didn't see himself as much of an "amusement park" guy. I am sure you have guessed the rest - the minute he walked down Main Street he was HOOKED! However, we still bought him a "Grumpy" hat and t-shirt, just so he could keep up his facade to the outside world.... Of course, the kids and I know better....


----------



## #17 Cherry Tree Lane

Mine is the address from Mary Poppins!  It's one of my all time favorite movies  

I love all the reasonings for the user names


----------



## rusafee1183

fan of the TTA said:


> question says it all. go for it




mine is from cinderella... gus called the cat lucifer "rusafee" b/c he couldn't say it!  and 1183 is part of my b day


----------



## skeeder

I use this username on www.*************.  But I picked the username b/c it is my nickname that my husband gave me when I worked for him back when we were just friends.


----------



## The Lion King

I knew I wanted it to be related to my favorite Disney movie-so even though I'm a "she" I used the Lion King. I guess I could have gone with Nala or Sarabi but thought using the title was just as easy-I was surprised that it was available.


----------



## Unregistered

I Picked 5 Disney Dwarfs After Snow White And The Seven Dwarfs. We Are A Family Of Five And We Decided To Pick The Dwarf That Most Resembled Each Of As A Joke One Day. My Dh Is Grumpy, I Am Sleepy, Dd(11) Is Bashful, Ds(8) Is Doc, And Ds(5) Is Happy. I Got My Dh A Grumpy Shirt And I Was Tempted To Have The Other Character Shirts Made Because I Cant Find Them. But I Dont Think I Have Enough Time Before We Leave.


----------



## 5 Disney Dwarfs

I FORGOT TO REGISTER BEFORE I POSTED ABOUT 5 DISNEY DWARFS. I GUESS I COULD BE DOPEY TOO.  NEW TO DISBOARDS.

FIRST WDW FAMILY TRIP 2008


----------



## iluvdizknee

Mine was easy. I just wrote what I love....I LOVE DISNEY....ILUVDIZKNEE


----------



## minniekissedme

as the saying goes...a picture is worth a thousand words!


----------



## tinkbutt

its the nickname my DBF gave me because I am a butt to him some times and I love tinkerbell I even have a tatoo of her


----------



## Bolo_Grubb

Hobbit name generator

I used that several years ago and have it the results for my user name on every forum since.


----------



## LVSWL

because I luv me some Wilderness Lodge!!


----------



## Hockeytchr

Mine is simple. Teacher and Hockey fanatic = Hockeytchr.

I use it on other forums too.


Hockeytchr


----------



## fan of the TTA

5 Disney Dwarfs said:


> I FORGOT TO REGISTER BEFORE I POSTED ABOUT 5 DISNEY DWARFS. I GUESS I COULD BE DOPEY TOO.  NEW TO DISBOARDS.
> 
> FIRST WDW FAMILY TRIP 2008





lol....if you say so. . welcome to the dis


----------



## Dimaline312000

This is my name on that I use on all the other forums I'm on. That's how I came to use it for this one as well.


----------



## goinback

I picked this name because in my mind I am always "goin back" to Disney World!!!


----------



## Disney1984

This was the first year I went to Disney...think I've been back about 12 times..lookin forward to 12/27/08 for number 13


----------



## teacup317

I am an antique dealer and I love antique teacup and saucers. The # is a fav # of mine.     I wish I could find a smiley with a teacup in her hand, I would use it all the time. LOL I use this name in other forums as well.


----------



## MonoManBlue

I love the monorail.

I am a man.

My favorite Color is blue.


SHAZAM.


----------



## LocustPoint

neighborhood I live in


----------



## wdwensel

Mine is my first and middle initial, and my last name.  I go by Bill, but my real name is William Drew Wensel.  So yeah, my initials are WDW.


----------



## MrJT

My preferred user name was taken.  So I then wanted to use JT (which are kind of my initials), but that was too short, so I added the "Mr" to it.


----------



## dancin_princess

I ended up chosing dancin_princess because i use to dance and wanted something kindof disney-ish so i added on princess. 

I had other user names before but could not log back on with those i forgot my password and the email address i used to sign up with and a problem with cookies i guess. Oh well.


----------



## BigRedGoat

It's been my name on message boards for the last 4 years. I'm a total muscle car nut, and I had a 2004 red Pontiac GTO. The nickname for GTO's has been "Goat" since the 60's,  so I became BigRedGoat to my friends, and the name stuck.


----------



## PADISFAM

great thread--I often wondered what some meant........ours is for Pennsylvania Disney Family


----------



## bdiddy

Mine is just a nickname I have with some family members. I use it online a lot because it is easy. 

It's from when Puff Daddy (the rapper) was going by "Pdiddy" so they started calling me "Bdiddy". There's really no reason behind it - just to be funny I guess.


----------



## disneymath

Well, I love disney and I teach high school math!

Also, I'm the designated disney trip-planner, deal seeker ... so it just made sense.


----------



## TW27

Shortened a nickname - "tiny and whiny" - and added my favorite number.


----------



## Tinkerspell

Mine's a play off a t-shirt I saw before and of course, Tink.

It was a Tink t-shirt that said "Spellbinding!" So I played off the sounds of Tinkerbell and came up with Tinkerspell.


----------



## wildfan1473

I wanted to pick a Disney-related name, but couldn't come up with something fast enough when I registered.  And I needed something I'm used to and will remember !  I'm a hockey fan, and the Minnesota Wild are my favorite team, and the numbers correlate to my birthday.


----------



## MomsOf2boys

Tinkerspell said:


> Mine's a play off a t-shirt I saw before and of course, Tink.
> 
> It was a Tink t-shirt that said "Spellbinding!" So I played off the sounds of Tinkerbell and came up with Tinkerspell.



Well i like your name and I like your sig line.  Too cute.

I thought perhaps my partner would Dis and chose a name that both of us could use.  Moms of two boys... we have two boys.  But she does not Dis and she thinks it is quite obsessive..ok..it is... but she sure does like all the planning I have done and she enjoyed the Dis meets on our cruises as well.


----------



## Tx_Belle

My family always calls me _Belle_ and I'm from Texas.


----------



## Tinkerbell424

My favourite character was Tinkerbelle and my birthday is 4/24.


----------



## Stitch'sGlitch

I am a pretty big klutz and my friends know that I am a giant goofball that loves to play pranks and my favorite character is Stitch.


----------



## carrie6466

shortened version of my name and my bd   Easy to remember as I use it on other message boards as well.


----------



## craigs bride

mine is down to marrying Craig in 2009 hence Craigs Bride


----------



## Mischa

glitterkittyy said:


> My oldest daughter was working on an art project for school when my cat came and sat his big butt down on it.  When he walked away, he had glitter on his tuckus.  I decided glitterkittyy would make a better username than glitterbutt.


  That is the funniest thing I have ever heard - but something my cat would do too!   



Bolo_Grubb said:


> Hobbit name generator
> 
> I used that several years ago and have it the results for my user name on every forum since.


  That is too cute - thanks for the website.  My hobbit name is:  Tigerlily Grubb of Little Delving



BigRedGoat said:


> It's been my name on message boards for the last 4 years. I'm a total muscle car nut, and I had a 2004 red Pontiac GTO. The nickname for GTO's has been "Goat" since the 60's,  so I became BigRedGoat to my friends, and the name stuck.


  My DH has a yellow '05 GTO.  His license plate is "L1L GTO".  Which would probably be his name here if he ever logged on.   

My username is Mischa which is a nickname my mom gave me as a child.  It's on my license plate too which I had just gotten when I signed up on here so that is what I use (and was glad no one had taken it, otherwise I would have tried to use "luv2paint" b/c I love to paint.)


----------



## Grundgetta

Well...., the reason behind my name is that my husband is a bit of a grump (think attitude like Donald) & Grundgetta is Oscar the grouch's girlfriend, so I thought it was fitting!


----------



## disneymom0104

I am a mom who likes Disney with kids born in 01 and 04


----------



## IdoBeliveinFairies

i like tinkerbell and also to make a lot of typos so i ended up with this sn.


----------



## FatKev

Easy...cos i'm fat and my names Kev!


----------



## catgirl

DH & I own Artic Cat snowmobiles and he calls me catgirl.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

fun thread!  My DH and I had a cruise booked on the Magic for our 25th anniversary when I found the DIS, so MagicFor2 seemed appropriate!


----------



## ITmickey

I'm an IT consultant and love disney


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

some very cute names!!!


----------



## Eeyore's-tail-tack

Eeyore has always been my favorite Disney character.  What stands out about him more than his humdrum personality is the fact that his tail is only tacked on, hence Eeyore's-tail-tack.


----------



## lichevyguy

im a big chevy fan who lives on long island,ny  im also a guy ... go figure ... lol


----------



## IMissEd

Do you remember the television show Ed?     ............well, I miss it.  Actually, this is also my user name on another site dedicated to tv gabbery and I just use it here to keep things simple.


----------



## got2luvtink

I think my name says it all


----------



## fan of the TTA

got2luvtink said:


> I think my name says it all





i think you're right


----------



## TanyaLovesPooh

My name says it all as well.  Gotta luv Pooh bear.


----------



## fan of the TTA

TanyaLovesPooh said:


> My name says it all as well.  Gotta luv Pooh bear.




who can forget tigger....boing!


----------



## LuvOrlando

-


----------



## Melmac

In my class in highschool, there were several girls named Melissa.  My friends called me Mel and it slowly turned into Melmac (after the planet that Alf was from).  I try and use this name on any board I can although I have had to use JediMelmac (because I am a huge Star Wars fan).


----------



## BoilerGirl91

I graduated from Purdue University in 1991.  Therefore, BoilerGirl91.  It kills my Buckeye loving husband.


----------



## SavvyMommy

My daughter's name is Savannah (Savvy) and I am her Mommy!  

Original, I know!


----------



## Gee Wally

well...my real name is Wally and since I'm from the Leave it to Beaver generation (old)...it seemed a natural.
 


I also use it on a hockey board where I'm a site Admin.


----------



## ilovediznee2

It's self-explanatory.  

I love Disney-  it's not just a screen name for me!!!


----------



## CelticBelle

Well my favorite princess has always been belle.  I always felt we were just liek each other  haha  and so of course i had to think of someway to make it original so i put celtic, because i am pagan and love celtic history and gods.


----------



## stopher1

Mine is a user name that I've had for years elsewhere - and it's basically just a shortened form of my real name, that unfortunately was taken on the other site, so I added the 1 to it to differentiate me from that other Christopher.


----------



## GGOOFY1

Mine is the plates on my car.  When I sent in for personalized plates all the GOOFY series was taken, so I added a second G - GGOOFY1   Goofy rules!!!


----------



## teacup princess

I went to Disneyworld for the first time when I was four or five and my best memory from this trip was riding the Teacups.  It was my favorite ride.  I remember riding it in my little Mickey Mouse ears and not being able to lift my head off the side of the teacup because it was spinning so fast.  I loved it anyway- go figure.  So I decided my Dis name had to be Teacup Princess.


----------



## Homesick for Disney

Disney is the only place I've ever been other than home that feels like home.  Not sure I'm making sense.  When I go to other places, I feel like I'm on vacation.  When I go to Disney, I feel like I'm coming home.  I often find myself "homesick" for Disney.  Anything can trigger it: a smell, a memory, a Disney joke my husband and I share, and I find myself wishing I was at Disney World.


----------



## Band mom!

I am a band mom!  

Our traveling schedule is centered around all the band trips we take and band practice schedules... DS15 (almost 16!  ) marches in high school band and DS13 will be first year marcher next fall. Our band travels to a lot and practices during summertime a LOT.


----------



## MsKari

I just used my name.  I am SO excited to find this site!!


----------



## natalielongstaff

great thread  

my username is....my name


----------



## Dis Fan Dad

Let me play, Let me play!

   My user name......... well, this is the DIS, I am a BIG FAN of the DIS, (well mostly I just lurk, but I'm here in the shadows all the time) and I am DAD to DD6 and DS4 both big fans of Disney who can't wait for MNSSHP Oct 27 to Nov 3.  Dis Fan Dad


----------



## HatboxGhoul

The Hatbox needs no reason.


----------



## siskaren

Zombie thread alert!


----------



## HatboxGhoul

siskaren said:


> Zombie thread alert!


Is that directed at me?


----------



## siskaren

HatboxGhoul said:


> Is that directed at me?



Well, you did revive a 9 year old thread, and sometimes people post to threads without noticing how old they are.


----------



## Tacos

I'm in love with tacos


----------



## sngglyduckling

"SnugglyDuckling" was taken.


----------



## jenushkask8s

"Jenushka" is a nickname my friends gave me and "sk8s" is because I figure skate


----------



## Eeyore's-tail-tack

Love this!


----------



## Newsies

After my favorite Disney live action movie and Broadway production!


----------



## Birthwarrior

Well, since this zombie thread has been resurrected and I am sitting here at 4:30 being a zombie, my username is one I have used since my 2nd child was born. Nothing to do with Disney & everything to do with being a doula for a short time. ...And at this point I fell asleep typing, LOL! Anyway, It's been my username everywhere online since then! 

Lisa Z


----------



## Coral Reef Diver

I drew my inspiration from my scuba diving experience at *Epcot's Dive Quest* in the Living Seas aquarium, window to the Coral Reef restaurant.


----------



## doombuggy

The dos was the first Disney message board I joined many years ago. The haunted mansion is my favorite attraction. Now I need to head upstairs to work in my haunted mansion room (my office)!


----------



## goofyistheman

I chose mine based on the greatest Disney character ever!


----------



## Goofy mailman

i love goofy and i am a mail man!!


----------



## gardenrooms

After they built the towers at the DLH, the original 2 story buildings were called, for a while, the Garden Rooms.  Loved staying there soooo much.  One of my favorite memories is sitting on my balcony across from the monorail station sipping my coffee from the Monorail Cafe and listening to the sounds of the CMs getting the station ready in the morning while DS and DH slept in.  Loved the Garden Rooms so much when we heard they were going to be torn down, we made a special trip to DL just to stay in them one last night - didn't even go in the parkL


----------



## BigGoof81

I'm 6'7" and a big goof.  lol  Goofy is my homeboy!!


----------



## ToyStory3

I love Toy Story 3 and was obsessed with it for a few years.  But now I wish I had chosen something else.   It's gotten a little old and stale over the years.   I wish I had picked something from the haunted  mansion.


----------



## adamreisinger

Well, in 1974 a woman from New Jersey married a man from Pennsylvania, and she took his last name, a name that dated back to the family's roots in Germany in the 1600s. Six years later, the man and woman had a baby boy and wanted to give him a traditional name from the book of Genesis. 33 years later, that child signed up for an account on this site, using the first name his parents had given him and the last name they shared. 

(tl;dr - it's just my name - which is what I use on just about any site I join)


----------



## momjeeps

This is my username for all sites except my bank. Not for security reasons but because my ex blocked it before I could get transferred to my new account. So now my bank user name has the word Donkey in it with our ex anniversary month and day. I was pretty mad. LOL


----------



## Remigius

You can probably guess my favorite movie lol


----------



## bellenbooks4me

A favorite character (was hard to pick one), and a nod to a favorite hobby - reading- so used the "book" reference).


----------



## NYCgrrl

I am who I am........


----------



## LuvMyEAR

Proud grandmother to Eric, Amy, and Ryan...and this is their birth order! I am so grateful for this board, and everyone's tips since first trip with 8 month old Eric, almost 13 years ago, and all the family trips that have followed!


----------



## Allison Joy

Mine's pretty easy. It's my first and middle name. Thus the reason I love my profile picture so much. Me and Joy. We kind of go together.  And yes, I did tell Joy the my middle name was "Joy."


----------



## sandrawendy1995

My first and middle name and the year I was born (wooo 90s babies!!) Not quite sure why I decided to use my name but yeah.


----------



## Elizabeth Smith

My husband set up this account for me and has the imagination of a hermit crab. So my username. . . is just my name.


----------



## Jaspers

I had already used this username on a few other forums so it was good to use here too. It's Jaspers instead of only Jasper since the latter is often already taken. The inspiration for the name came from a video where there was a cat named Jasper.


----------



## Snowy_pvb

Favorite Princess and my home DVC resort!


----------



## Clare Voince

My first name is Clare, and I used the name on the tombstone outside the Haunted Mansion that I have as my profile pic.


----------



## little_orange_bird

I almost went in the direction of Disney princess themed, but something about this bird just makes me smile (and his delicious citrus swirl of course!). Plus "little bird" is a family nickname, so it works on multiple levels!


----------



## NengZuoDuoYuan

I just watched _Moana_ the other day, and _How Far I'll Go_ has been stuck in my head ever since. I've also been studying Mandarin, so I used the romanized Chinese title of the song for my username.


----------



## sharonmickey

I chose the city that I live in "Sharon" and my favorite character "mickey"


----------



## Thalia16

One of my favorite Disney characters is Thalia- the chubby muse from Hercules, and my favorite number is 16.


----------



## CaliAdventurer

I didn't expect to love this thread as much as I have.  So cool!   Mine is pretty straight forward. Although I'm in Seattle now, I am a Californian and Cali Adventure is by far the best Disney Park ; )


----------



## Mickey Pretzel

Because you don't mess with my Mickey Pretzels


----------



## MermaidHair

When I was first signing up my kids were little and when I would bathe my daughter I would tell her to make "Mermaid Hair" when I wanted her to lie down and rinse the shampoo out of her hair.  I thought it sounded neat so I chose that.  My hair is long and blond but I would not call it mermaid hair!


----------



## firefly_ris

"Firefly" of 1980's My Little Pony has long been integrated into a lot of my online presence since 1995. Just force of habit now I guess. I also work as a freelance web developer unofficially under the name "Firefly Digital". My real name is Carissa and my nickname is "Ris". There you have it...


----------



## 22Tink

Tink is my favourite Disney character and 22 is the number of one of my favourite Canucks.


----------



## FortWildernessCamper

I fell in love with Fort Wilderness on ou first trip there in 2004.  When I joined the disboards in 2006 I was actually surprised the username was not already taken.  We are about to embark on our 15th trip to Fort Wilderness and I am just as excited as the first time we were there.


----------



## DisneyObsessedRN

I'm a nurse who almost always has Disney on the brain!


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

my first name / fav character. easy


----------



## Domestic_Disney_Dreams

Close to my Instagram username.


----------



## PartyExpress2001

Disney's Party Express was the special event during my first visit to Tokyo Disneyland (Feb 2001).


----------



## smallworldnh

I'm from NH and it's unbelievable how many people I've run into that I know during my travels.  It IS a Small World after all!


----------



## myheartisinFlorida

Home is where your heart is. And my heart is.....


----------



## bobafemme

Star Wars fan from when the original came out. Liked the Bounty Hunters a ton, especially Boba Fett (more in the EU books).  I'm a lady, and smoosh them together: Boba Femme. Thought my dad likes to think is is read Bob a Femme.


----------



## Paradise Pier Pinocchio

This has been my Disney fan user name for a long while now. Well, since the development of DCA.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

With two special needs school-aged kids every meal time looks like the Hatter's Tea party...and every conversation resembles the rest of the movie.


----------



## ZebraDomeCrazy

Because, I have a real problem, lol!


----------



## DisneyMichael

Because my name is Michael


----------



## Clopin Au Chocolat

I love puns, desserts/pastries, Clopin (from Hunchback) and I'm most often at DLP. So, clopin + pain au chocolat= Clopin au Chocolat! Groan


----------



## dizneyno1fan

mine is a Will & Grace reference, from the _Fanilow_ episode lol


----------



## CogsworthTN

Cogsworth makes me laugh and he happens to be in my favorite Disney movie. Plus I live in Tennessee...

Flowers, chocolates, promises you don’t intend to keep


----------



## whatsamotto

I wanted something that was funny but also was hoping to use a quote from a Disney movie... then I remembered the one I ended up going with. Every time I hear this part of the Lion King I always laugh!


----------



## JessicaW1234

Once you choose your name, can you change it without starting over with a new profile?  I made mine without much thought just to get on here, not knowing that eight years later, I would be on here so much!


----------



## SuperDawn

It's what I alwasy use -- haha! glad it wasn't taken


----------



## Jeff Laughlin

Speaking of choosing your Username, Is there a way to change/edit your username?  Mine just seemed to pick my actual name from the start


----------



## Cornish Lad

Because it is what I am - a lad from Cornwall


----------



## Kaley555

My avatar is my name + me favourite number


----------



## EBQ9112

Mine is my Wife's and I's initials and our engagement date


----------



## 3kidsdad

Weirdly enough I have three kids 

Couldn't believe it wasn't already taken.


----------



## londontime

I'm on "london time"


----------



## Hyperslurpie

Made it up when I was younger and have been using it for as long as I can remember


----------



## anjackson1003

I've always been bad at picking names so initials/birthday it is


----------



## DoryGirl1963

When things get tough I channel my inner Dory & "Just  keep swimming", so I combined that with my birth year & tada!


----------



## BriLovesDisney

My name is Bri. I love Disney. The rest is history


----------



## koeta

My new 'usual' username was taken so I went with my Doctor Who one - it's a mashup of the names I've seen for the Doctor and the Master.  Whether that's the Doctor's ACTUAL name, who knows (no pun intended) but it gives a great piece to the username.


----------



## Kuchi Kopi

All the Disney user names I tried were taken, so I went with something from Bob's Burgers.  Fun thread!


----------



## haydenlyle12

Haha i just used my name


----------



## My3SweetSuns

I have 3 sons!


----------



## paradesintherain

It's a line from a Counting Crows song I love called "Hazy". "When you disappear on me it's just like parades in the rain, every time I see you you just disappear again" 

Plus it's fitting for Disney.


----------



## morrik5

Mine was one from when I worked representing most of my surname, first initial of given name and the 5th person to have that combo.


----------



## StageTek

Harkening back a few years I'll copy a previous reply...

<<<<because I am.


----------



## Nami

Nami is my favorite character in the manga and anime 'One Piece'.


----------



## MandyAriel

My first name and my favorite princess!


----------



## CayBoo

It's an old nickname I was given years ago.


----------



## MaximusHess

Gaming handle for a longtime.


----------



## Kippa-Dee-Do-Dah

Kippa is my family nickname. And I tried to make it Disney-ish.


----------



## DrFacilier

Favorite Disney character.


----------



## cindybelle90

Lilly Belle Train Car + Cinderella + Belle + Birth year


----------



## HurricaneHanna

It's the name of the pool bar at Stormalong Bay (the pool complex at BC and YC). Yacht Club is one of my favorite resorts and I like cocktails on vacation while relaxing by the pool.


----------



## Campinfam2018

We are a Happy Camping Family Campinfam !


----------



## THSRock82

High school name, mascot and year I graduated from high school.


----------



## Cheshirerose

Place of residence and my favourite flowers.


----------



## Ihatesunshine

One of my favorite Disney villains says it. I also get sunburned very easily if I'm not careful.


----------



## GovieMom

My daughter attended our state's Governor's School for Science & Math, where the students were known as "Govies."


----------



## halfpintpeggy

Halfpint & Peggy are the names of our pets, it's funny that I've received several comments about being a very small woman named Peggy lol. Actually, I'm 5'8, medium build, and named Amy.


----------



## Erica_Haley

My first and middle name. Easy enough to remember


----------



## King of Naboombu

Fun thread! I wanted mine to reference one of my fav Disney movies...Bedknobs and Broomsticks


----------



## disdad_zach

Love Disney, I'm a dad and my names Zach. I'll grant you it's not the most original method, but it works for my brain.


----------



## Tinkertiggerstitch

They are my three favorite non Princess characters.


----------



## feistyunicorn

My husband always says, I see the world in unicorns and rainbows. lol


----------



## HachiBitto

I grew up in the 8-Bit Nintendo era. Hachi Bitto is "8-Bit" in Japanese. [^_^]V


----------



## River Countree

I read something this morning about Disney planning to tear down River Country. I've actually never been there but wish I could have seen it in it's heyday. 

When I signed up this afternoon, a lot of the names I hoped to use were taken but I still wanted something Disneyey and the story of River Country came to mind.


----------



## AndPeggy

It’s a lyric from Hamilton.


----------



## Tatooine1

that first word that pop in my mind


----------



## Yata⚜️Ruiz

fan of the TTA said:


> question says it all. go for it



My first and last name


----------



## fraucow

I've had this since 1995.  A silly inside joke at the time referencing the cows my debate coach used to collect.


----------



## gleamnglow

My username is a phrase from the Healing Incantation song from Tangled.


----------



## DISNEYSQUIRRELS

On my son's 2nd trip to Disney, he said to me if he was a squirrel, he would only live at Disney.
Exactly! Why would a squirrel want to live anywhere else!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Too easy.  First came DVC and then Disboards.


----------



## Thrillhouse

I've used this username from the Simpsons since the late 90s. Sometimes I used the 8 character truncation - thrillho - also featured in the episode.


----------



## Moramoon

DH and I used to play World of Warcraft years ago and Moramoon was the name of the main character I played. I use it for pretty much anything that requires a username so if you see a Moramoon on another site it's more than likely me.


----------



## cinderEA

Cinderella is my favorite character and my initial are EAS, so as a double name girl with EA as a go-to nickname for most, CinderEA was the winner of the great username debate.


----------



## Helvetica

Ariel is my favorite Disney Princess.

Microsoft developed Helvetica so they wouldn't have to pay licensing fees to use Arial.


----------



## I'm going to Disney

Mine was from a coaster I bought at Disney World years ago that has a picture of classic Mickey Mouse running and it says  "Yay, I'm going to Disney!"


----------



## WDW Sock Puppet

I am notoriously camera shy. My Facebook avatar for years was Bigfoot.  Since Bigfoot can't pose for photos in front of Disney landmarks, I have made a sock puppet that will stand in for me as needed.  I am probably enjoying that fact a little too much.


----------



## TikiLibrarian

As a Midcentry Modern Tiki loving Librarian, the choice was obvious!


----------



## HollanZoo

Last name and my children make it feel as tho my house is a Zoo!!!!


----------



## mickeychickie

I was trying to be clever and show my lifetime love in my user name lol - since I'm always being referred to as his 2nd-to-Minnie lol


----------



## Lostgirl96

Pretty simple, I am a huge Peter Pan fan and if I was a boy I'd be the perfect Lostboy. Since I am a female I consider myself a Lostgirl. The 96 the the last two digits of the year I was born.


----------



## indoshakespeare

It's the same username as my Tripadvisor account.  When I signed up for Tripadvisor, I was planning a trip to Europe and was looking for some Shakespeare-centric attraction in London.  I made the DIS account around the same time because I wanted to go to Disneyland Paris on the same trip.


----------



## AngelaMouse1991

I always wanted to be a mouse! So I decided to make myself an honorary mouse! In title only


----------



## kingofclubs10

I am a collector of all things king of clubs. Even have an awesome tattoo


----------



## kingofclubs10

Oh, and my favorite number is 10


----------



## JLoinDisney

name is jennifer lopez so jloindisney!


----------



## MetsFan

Been a Mets fan for a long, long time


----------



## Renee1061

My first name, and month & year of birth.


----------



## Cullen Cousin

Mine is my penname I use when I read and write fanfiction for a particular fandom.  Though now, I wish I could change it to something more fitting for the forums.


----------



## sweetnjmom

My friends say I'm sweet (I won't argue  ) and I'm a mom from NJ.  I have the same username on Twitter and Instagram.


----------



## BassetHoundMom

I volunteer with a basset hound rescue, and I just love those floppy eared dogs (I've been owned by two).


----------



## Eve & Wall-e

DH and I both like the movie Wall-e. We like the love story between Wall-e and Eve


----------



## Venaros

I've used this username for most of my generic accounts since I was in high school. I'm a big Final Fantasy fan, and back then we were playing a lot of Final Fantasy X. One interesting aspect of the game is the language used by a group called the Al Bhed. I wanted something that looked/sounded cool in Al Bhed, but that could still mean something. "Vena rosh" in Al Bhed translates to "Fire Hymn" in English. So to make it look cool, I smushed them together and chopped off the 'H' to get Venaros. It's cool and unique enough that 9 times out of 10 it's available. There's some back and forth on how it is actually pronounced, but I typically go with putting the emphasis on the 'nar' syllable. Like: vuh-_nar_-os.


----------



## softball chick

Back when I joined the DIS, I was a soon to be freshman in high school who was big into playing softball. Now I'm an adult who hasn't swung a bat since I was 16, so the name doesn't quite fit anymore  At least I still enjoy watching the game


----------



## Will CPA

I am a CPA, and it is how I support my Disney habit.


----------



## WorldWalker18

disney*WORLD*
lots of *WALK*ing
20*18
*
Boring, but functional


----------



## Jawsbourne

Mine is a combination of my cats name (Jaws) and a name I often use online for forums/games (Osbourne)


----------



## BorderTenny

While lurking here for 6+ months, I was hoping to come up with something cleverly Disney-ish for when I finally created an account. Instead I wound up using this anagram of mine and DH's first names that I had previously come up with but never used.


----------



## NYIrunDisney

I love runDisney, I love the New York Islanders. IrunDisney was cool, but NYIrunDisney was better.


----------



## MadTownKatz

Well, I live in Madison, WI, which is colloquially known as "MadTown..."  And we have quite a few cats in our family, we have German ancestry, and thus..."MadTownKatz!"


----------



## discountowlman

My username is a reference to DC's Owlman, and beyond that, an in joke with a friend of mine who is partiuclarly patient iwth my Disney obsession and a huge Marvel fan besides.


----------



## Nakkira

So it was the name I used to use in the days of the BBS's as a handle. I came up with it based of of a short story I has been writing (this was the name I had created for the protagonist). The story never went anywhere but I still use the name as an internet handle.


----------



## RexFromEndor

Big fan of original Star Tours even though I was 8 when it closed and I never went on it. I've been on The Adventures Continue, though, with a Rex toy in my hand.


----------



## Sluf

Mine is a nickname I got many years ago when I first became a firefighter. It's an acronym for Short Little Ugly Fireman.


----------



## DaisyLuv

I chose my name because I love Daisy!


----------



## Groot

Huge Marvel fan and still recovering from the events of Infinity War. Fell in love with this guy the first time I saw him.


----------



## OhDannyBoy

...the pipes the pipes are calling....

My name is Danny and I'm Irish-ish (mostly).


----------



## ScubaCat

When I registered, there was a field where I could put in what I wanted as my user name.  I typed it in there, and that's how it became my username on this forum.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

I love anything Disney and spend most of our vacation time cruising.  Plus, I'm a civil engineer.


----------



## TangledHairDon'tCare

I love Rapunzel and my hair is always tangled!


----------



## Flamingeaux

I just look around my office and something pops into my head.


----------



## TheEnchantedRose

I love Beauty and the Beast! I have a dog named Belle to help reiterate how much I love it.

My last name is Glass- so when I googled "Disney glass" into the images, the enchanted rose popped up and I knew that would be my name.


----------



## CousinHightower

I've been a fan of all the SEA stuff ever since I heard it was a thing. Felt like a fun reference to make.


----------



## AurumPunzel

The Latin word for gold, as reflected in the Periodic Table of Elements' symbol Au, and of course, my favourite Disney Princess: Rapunzel.


----------



## Adventures of Guy n Dawn

fan of the TTA said:


> question says it all. go for it


My wife and i chose our username because we have an adventure youtube channel called "The Adventures of Guy and Dawn"  We actually just got back from a 2 week road trip adventure to Disney World. 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9JeBWHkJBwErETs6BYBJ8A


----------



## happyfun

I chose my username because WDW makes me happy, and it's lots of fun.  Also, I also thought the happyfun ball skits on SNL were hilarious.


----------



## Ghost Host Bill

The Haunted Mansion is one of my favorite rides at WDW. So I used it to help me come up with a user name.


----------



## ClapYourHands

My user name comes from Peter Pan when Tinkerbell is fading away, and he calls on all the children to clap their hands to bring her back.  I remember riding in my mom's station wagon in the 80s and listening to a cassette tape of children's stories with songs.  At the end of Peter Pan, there was a song that went, "If you believe in fairies, then clap your hands" followed by three claps.  I remember singing along and clapping my hands to save Tink.  Over and Over and Over. My poor Mom!

I think if you're an adult who loves Disney, there's part of you that still believes in fairies, so go ahead and Clap Your Hands!


----------



## Dawnita71

My name is Dawn and Dawnita is a nickname given to me by my friends. And the 71 is the year I was born so I added them together to get my name


----------



## just stella

Well when I joined it was just me so I thought hey why not. Wish I could have name after the family now


----------



## poooh

My favorite meet and greet character


----------



## Minnie1222

Minnie has always been one of my favorite characters.  I met her for the first time many, many years ago in Disneyland.  Back in the day, the characters walked around the park and you had to go search for them.  I remember feeling ragged and dirty next to her, but she hugged me and signed my autograph book anyway


----------



## Sagacious_Sundry

It was the name my parents and I used for our quiz team, and I always liked the ring of it, even if it doesnt quiiiiite make sense


----------



## Unca’ Donald

Well, first of all, I’m not an uncle and my name isn’t Donald. However, Donald Duck is my favorite Disney character and I guess I just like how Huey, Dewey, and Louie say “Unca’ Donald.”


----------



## AlohaNow

I was living in Hawaii when I discovered the DIS so my username is a takeoff of 'Serenity Now!' from Seinfeld - but Hawaiian style!


----------



## Meghannprincesspie

Mine is my name and the nickname that my family calls me. My mom has called me Princess Pie since I was a little girls and when I was about 3 if she would ask me what my full name was I would say "Meghann Princess Pie Chapman!" Now I rarely hear my actual name from my mom and stepdad.


----------



## DisLiss

Mine's just "Dis", plus my nickname.


----------



## Iestyn5150

Isn’t it just your first pet’s name and your mothers maiden name? Oh no, wait...


----------



## Toller

I simply chose something that I was likely to remember for a while, and my dog was at my feet at the time.  He's a Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever, which is often simply shortened to a Toller.


----------



## Jiminy76

My favorite Disney character plus the year I was born.


----------



## trubgerg

My name backwards


----------



## MickeyManic

Well, we are mickey lovers in my home. So I had to be MickeyManic 



fan of the TTA said:


> question says it all. go for it


----------



## Textual Healing

-shrugs-


----------



## Majordis

My married name is Major and i am a major fan of all things Dis


----------



## VRguy

I chose mine because at the time I was interested in virtual reality equipment.  A large purchase, then a mediocre sale on ebay later...  and I no longer care about VR.


----------



## HD-DisGuy

I work for Harley-Davidson (greetings from Milwaukee, WI) and thought I'd combine two of my passions into my screen name. My first trip to WDW was in 1974, and my first motorcycle was in 1975. I've enjoyed both ever since.


----------



## old feller

Wanted a Disney theme...I'm older...loved the live action films


----------



## cedricandsophie

My two corgis.  Cedric age 12 and Sophie age 10.


----------



## GramToEmandKenn

I'm a grandmother of two beautiful girls named Emilie and Kennadie, hence the name


----------



## INDIE

I couldn't remember my original username from way back in 2005, that was the last time I was ever on here. About a month ago, I made up a new name that was my hometown......well, my phone crashed never wrote down any passwords, got locked out of the only email I have ever had since the beginning of emails. So here i am again, INDY is a username I always used on any forum, well that was already used(maybe my original one) , now I just spell it differently!!
****I now have all my passwords wrote down, just too old to try to remember***


----------



## Hamm&Eggz

Two characters from the original Kitchen Kabaret.


----------



## 73 Ranchero

I use this name on other forums and also own a 73 Ford Ranchero


----------



## PirateJessi

I used the name I've been using for just about everything - easier to remember


----------



## TheRealElastiGirl

I love the Incredibles and I also have a medical issue where my joints are really loose and I’m very bendy. I’m also an exhausted mom. Hence...I’m basically Elastigirl


----------



## Neon Cactus

Mine is the name of the bar at the Disneyland Hotel.  A friend and I used to drive there almost every weekend to watch sports and then go into the park and have a lot of great memories there.


----------



## Nox

Nox is the Roman goddess of night (equivalent to Greek Nyx) and I love the night sky.


----------



## starvenger

I’ve been using Starvenger since the usenet days. Also a big fan of the show (which was an American adaptation of the anime series Getter Robo G)


----------



## Bestdayever89

fan of the TTA said:


> question says it all. go for it


My girls favorite Disney quote


----------



## MickeyManic

Because my family is obsessed with Mickey


----------



## Tinkerfan2005

I like Tinkerbell and I graduated college in 2005.


----------



## FunkyDuckToo

My favorite character...DONALD....and I was listening to the disco station on Pandora!!!!!!!!


----------



## miniwinnie

I chose mine after seeing a mini Winnie-the-Pooh plush nearby and it inspired me to make an account on DISBoards after years of listening to the DISUnplugged podcast!


----------



## skittles67

I was at a fundraising event where the entertainment was dueling pianos. As I was walking in front of the stage to get to the bar , one of the piano players asked me what my name was (my name is Priscilla). Since it was very loud in the area, he didn't hear me and so he said "What? Skittles? What kind of name is that?" My friends thought that was HILARIOUS (drinking may have been the reason they found this so funny), so of course they called me Skittles all night long. '67 is the year I was born.


----------



## biminibigblue

mine is my email and the username I used to use for pretty much everything. I was actually looking yesterday to see if there was a way to change it here!


----------



## mymommom

I am mom mom to 10 grandkids and we all travel to Disney together.  When the one year old used to fall asleep on a car ride and mom wanted him to wake up, she would say "my mom mom". He would immediately wake up from a deep sleep, pound his chest and say "MYMOMMOM" Love that kid!


----------



## tinkerbelle1230

Used two of my favorite characters: Tinkerbell and Belle!


----------



## Solfe

"Solfe" is a gamer handle for MUD Games, from back in the day. I use it for all text-based online experience, from games to bulletin boards. I have a different user name for types of experience. I try to keep them all consistent across genres. 

My real name is Phil.


----------



## JKMillerfam

first initial...wife's first initial....last name....I know...not real original.


----------



## TikiTroll

I was given the nickname Troll years ago and o love the Tiki Room. So...


----------



## Whovian86

I chose one of my favorite fandoms (Doctor Who) and used that. 86 is the year I was born.


----------



## StargazerNova

D&DDisney said:


> Ahhh...just put 2 and 2 together.


   How do I change my profile pic...thank you so much?


----------



## rangerxenos

It's the User Name I use everywhere, if you see a rangerxenos somewhere it's probably me.  It's a mashup of references from two of my favorite TV Shows from the 80s/90s, Babylon 5 and Remington Steele.


----------



## TavieP

It's my actual first name (diminutive) plus my last initial.


----------



## StargazerNova

How did you get the pic above your username?


----------



## shocker

Its the mascot of our local college.  Google it!

I only wished I'd capitalized it....there's a difference between shocker and Shocker.


----------



## shocker

StargazerNova said:


> How did you get the pic above your username?



I went into my profile with my phone (just to the right of 'DIS boards' at the top of the page, click on that circle, then click on your screen name) & found a place to click and change my profile pic, I went into my gallery on my phone & found a holiday pic of the castle dripping in jewels, voilà.


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

StargazerNova said:


> How did you get the pic above your username?


I see you're new here with only 3 posts so far.... you'll need 10 posts to add a profile picture.  
Check out this post @StargazerNova
https://www.disboards.com/threads/help-with-profile-picture.3713576/#post-60757983And there's also a 'test page' to add to your post count here:
https://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/Welcome to the forums


----------



## PollyannaMom

Disney reference:  *Pollyanna*
Something about me:  *Mom*


----------



## KMWoolley

Quite simply, my name.
If I wanted a directly Disney related name it would have been "wherehasallmymoneygone" or"enoughwiththeupcharges"


----------



## pjs755

KMWoolley said:


> Quite simply, my name.
> If I wanted a directly Disney related name it would have been "wherehasallmymoneygone" or"enoughwiththeupcharges"


Waiting for Disney to invent that last ride, the one that grabs Dad (or whoever has THE wallet) by the ankles and shakes until the last nickel drops...

my disboard name isn't too creative, jealous of the folks who could be witty and topical


----------



## LikeDaisies

It’s my favorite quote by a funny character in an excellent Disney movie...
(Mushu/Mulan)


----------



## t_liz92

I used this on a message board years and years ago and it just stuck


----------



## DisneyTravelers2008

I was listening to the Blues travelers ...and well...It just seemed to work....I added on  the 2008 b/c that is the year we bought into DVC and just "DisneyTravelers" was taken...


----------



## jennarella

My name is Jenna, favorite Disney movie is Cinderella.


----------



## Nomad70

Well, we were a military family, my husband just retired in April after 27 years. We lived in 18 houses in 5 states over the past 24 years, so hence, Nomad because we moved so much and 70 for the year I was born.


----------



## T-i-double-guh-er

When I was born, my parents couldn’t agree on a name for me until I was three days old. Until then, the nurses at the hospital, 10 miles from Disneyland, called me Tigger.
Also, Tigger is awesome.


----------



## Someluck

To acknowledge that throughout my life, often just when I need it, I've had some luck.


----------



## StargazerNova

Always had a fascination with Stars and added the first 4 letters of my last name


----------



## DISNEY1975

My first trip to Disney !!


----------



## DisTXMom

3 of my favorite things about my life mashed into one username


----------



## COASTIEandMATE

My husband is retired Coast Guard and I am his mate!!


----------



## Goin'Again???Yes!!!

It was the question we were always asked, and the answer was always ‘yes’!


----------



## WorldWacky

I don’t know if I answered this back when the thread actually started, but here’s my answer again if I did:
I’m crazy about Walt Disney World.  Simple as that.


----------



## plygph

It’s my profession.


----------



## AJA55

My initials and the year Disneyland opened.


----------



## dontbunrthepig41

its a combo of two of my favorite Dave Matthews songs


----------



## 1926Moon

Because Walt owned a 1926 Moon Roadster, supposedly he sold it to fund Steamboat Willie.
Kind of obscure reference, I guess, but we are into old cars so for us it makes sense.


----------



## Teacuprider

It’s been my email for the longest time, everyone in my family has a Disney themed email address. My parents take a picture of me on Mad Tea Party every time we go to WDW or Disneyland, and that’s where I got the name


----------



## agavegirl1

I use mine for several sites.  It is a reference to a place in the Caribbean where I used to own a place (and also tequila).


----------



## mickeyluv'r

Mine is pretty straightforward.   

I just had to shorten it a bit, I think, or maybe I just thought shorter would be easier to type.  I recall I had to try a few variations.


----------



## 3cruisemom

I wanted cruisemom, because I'm a mom and I typically love to cruise but joined this board to plan my daughter's first theme park vacation (my first as an adult, same for my husband, we're definitely going to have a good time, but would never choose to visit WDW if we were childless). It was taken, so I just stuck a 3 at the front because there are 3 of us.


----------



## mickeyluv'r

3cruisemom said:


> I wanted cruisemom, because I'm a mom and I typically love to cruise but joined this board to plan my daughter's first theme park vacation (my first as an adult, same for my husband, we're definitely going to have a good time, but would never choose to visit WDW if we were childless). It was taken, so I just stuck a 3 at the front because there are 3 of us.



Never say never...as the saying goes!  Many have gone to WDW thinking it would be their only visit.  

Some friends just came back from what they thought would likely be their only visit, and they had more fun than they expected. I don't think they'll return in the next year, but they are already talking about ways to improve their next visit.

[Mind, I also know folks who only went once, or very rarely.]


----------



## The13thLetter

Its a take on an old Rakim album called the 18th Letter (which is R for Rakim) so I just did The13thLetter which is M for Mickey.


----------



## DISNEY1975

plygph said:


> It’s my profession.



Youre lying.


----------



## alan68

1goofy1 said:


> I picked this one because my Favorite character is Goofy and I sometimes do act a little Goofy.


 I don't suppose you're also a fan of that 70's cartoon series Battle of the Planets?  There was a robot named 7-Zark-7 who had a pet robot dog named 1-Rover-1.
Just wondering.


----------



## alan68

My first name is Alan and I was born in 1968.  Put a lot of thought into that one 

Is there a thread yet asking us why we chose our profile pics?  I bet that would be fun to read.


----------



## jaqsdad

After my kid - Jaqualynn.
That is when I claim her as mine, now that she's a teenager.


----------



## TorchWood

Because I love TorchWood.


----------



## PollyannaMom

alan68 said:


> Is there a thread yet asking us why we chose our profile pics? I bet that would be fun to read.



I think there may have been at one time, but I can't find it in the search.  (When I try "avatar" I get stuff about the ride, and when I try "profile pic" I get technical questions about how to add or change it.) - You should start one!

I actually get confused when people change them, because I tend to recognize the photos before I learn the names.


----------



## tstein12

Used my Instagram name...so uncreative!


----------



## HeiHei523

Love HeiHei, one of my fave characters - and the numbers are from old and current places I've lived


----------



## solosara

Mine is a combo - I travel to the parks solo a lot (get it) and the second part is my name. Also I really like Star Wars!


----------



## alan68

jaqsdad said:


> After my kid - Jaqualynn.
> That is when I claim her as mine, now that she's a teenager.



My Jacqueline is 11 and about to start 6th grade.  When she was a baby, I considered submitting movie reviews to a show on Reelz channel called The Movie Mob.  My screen name would have been Jacsdaddy.  I guess it never happened because I was staying at home with her and rarely got to go to movies.  Oh well.


----------



## Moushe

that's how my son who was 3 years old at the time pronounced Mouse


----------



## MakiraMarlena

it is a line from the Adventurers Club. It's the fish that club icthyologist Otis T. Wren spent his lifetime trying to catch.


----------



## puffkins

Puffkins were a small plush toy line from the late 90s-early 00s.  They are scattered around the house and almost equal the number of mice we have.

(Mickey and Minnie are the mice)


----------



## babyruth

I used my AIM screen name back in the day  darn I might be getting old lol


----------



## carouselDL

Named after my favorite ride as a kid!


----------



## IsleofDisney

Mine is a play on words. DH helped with it too.


----------



## Shadera

It's my first name.  I'm boring.


----------



## Deb Explores

I have a vlog so I just used that. I considered something different but that's too many identities haha


----------



## DiscoRaptor

I wanted something fun and was struggling to choose just one Disney reference. Decided I was overthinking it, and went playful and random.


----------



## Darthkitty

Mine is actually an inside joke between my children and I.  It came about while hosting a SW movie marathons. It is a reference to both Darth vadar and hello kitty.  In order to be a functioning sith you have to be secure in your status with the dark side and no better way than to also embrace your love of kawaii.


----------



## WayOutSeal

fan of the TTA said:


> question says it all. go for it



It's from "Sammy, the Way-Out Seal", a Disney movie from 1962.  I was so envious of those kids _that had their very own seal!_   This is the closest I'll ever be.


----------



## Anchored

I was married to a man in the navy when I joined (even though we’ve divorced 3 years ago) and I’m obsessed with the little mermaid and all things nautical so Anchored was it. I should change it one day.


----------



## Lizgistix

I work in transportation and logistics, and my name is Liz, so I combined the two and then changed the spelling at the end to appear hip and trendy.


----------



## Morieris

I made this account last year, forgot about it, and when I tried again yesterday with a different username, got the alert.

I use it on some other sites. I'd like to use the other username more (Valhallape) because I love combined usernames (Valhalla + Vanellope, the latter is my favorite Disney character)



Lizgistix said:


> I work in transportation and logistics, and my name is Liz, so I combined the two and then changed the spelling at the end to appear hip and trendy.



That is amazing and I love it.


----------



## Mom24Princesses

My DH  created  an email for me right after our 4th daughter was born. It was some form of 4girlmom. Anyway maybe I saw something with prince or princess in it but I named it after our 4 girls IN 2005. 
They were 5,7,12,14.
 Now 19,22,26&28!!! 
But I’m still Mom24princesses.


----------



## Fairytale.in.Progress

I've always wanted to be a princess (cliche, I know lol) and about 2 years ago I met my boyfriend, who is just as obsessed with Disney as I am. We've been dating for a year and a half and for our one year anniversary, he took me to Disney World and it was so romantic!  Well, we have a trip reserved for December 31st 2020 to spend New Year's Eve in Disney and he's hinted that he may propose during that trip!  We've already talked about getting married and have agreed that we are definitely having a Disney wedding! So ... we are creating our own little fairytale in progress ♥


----------



## TippyRed

I made the account to ask a Duffy related question, Tippyblue is my fav but am not trying to impersonate or anything lol maybe one day a Tippyred will really exist, could be his sister or something, who knows


----------



## CampbellzSoup

My last name use to be Campbell and since I was 5 years old it was always Campbell’s Soup so it stuck


----------



## running2disney

My first trip to Disney as an adult was for the RunDisney marathon and I fell in love with Disney all over again.


----------



## BaymaxFan78

I like Baymax, and the 78 is my birth month/day


----------



## kellyshe

I used my computer username from my last job.  Real creative but that was my login for 19 years.


----------

